# Club Tortimer Horror Stories



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anything really annoying, funny, or strange happened to you on Club Tortimer before?  Many people on the island seem to be nice, but there are a few that have been rude to me before.  What is your Club Tortimer horror story lol?

I've had several guys attempt to flirt with me, that's about the worst thing that's happened to me.  I also met a girl who wanted to visit my town, so I asked for her friend code.  She became offended and really upset, saying I didn't want to be her friend.  I tried to explain to her that we needed to exchange friend codes so she could visit me, but she flipped the switch and we lost connection.

Those are just some of my experiences, but I know worse things have happened to other people before.  So, what're some of you experiences?


----------



## mallywa (Oct 1, 2013)

I was on the island alone for a bit before a guy came in. At first, he was mostly silent, then we maybe exchanged a few words, and then he came up to me and started calling me pretty and saying generally weird things like that. I left almost immediately because it was awkward, but the whole time my boyfriend and I were laughing about it. Like, who thinks it's a good idea to hit on people in Animal Crossing?! I could have been ten for all they know - or vice versa. People are weird.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

mallywa said:


> I was on the island alone for a bit before a guy came in. At first, he was mostly silent, then we maybe exchanged a few words, and then he came up to me and started calling me pretty and saying generally weird things like that. I left almost immediately because it was awkward, but the whole time my boyfriend and I were laughing about it. Like, who thinks it's a good idea to hit on people in Animal Crossing?! I could have been ten for all they know - or vice versa. People are weird.



It's actually quite strange to think that pedophiles may exist on Animal Crossing. I mean, would a pedophile really buy Animal Crossing for the express purpose of hitting on young adults? Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if they started hitting on young children. They aren't aware of how old you are, so it isn't really that unlikely. I think I might dress my character up as a girl, and then try to trick them into thinking I'm a girl without me actually revealing my gender. Then, I'd take it all off! Oh, mercy!


----------



## beffa (Oct 1, 2013)

So some guy was asking me for bells for his caf?. I was kind of rude and I was like; "EARN IT YOURSELF!" and he was like "I HATE YOU!!!" and crying. I noticed his orange wet suit and gave him 40k bells (what he wanted to pay off his caf?) for it. I felt so bad... so then I gave him more... and more... and MORE... Jesus.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 1, 2013)

mallywa said:


> I was on the island alone for a bit before a guy came in. At first, he was mostly silent, then we maybe exchanged a few words, and then he came up to me and started calling me pretty and saying generally weird things like that. I left almost immediately because it was awkward, but the whole time my boyfriend and I were laughing about it. Like, who thinks it's a good idea to hit on people in Animal Crossing?! I could have been ten for all they know - or vice versa. People are weird.



It's definately not a good idea; I've met people as young as 8 on the island before so it's strange to think that people are visiting the island to flirt...I've had several people compliment me there, but there were two guys that tried to flirt with me.  One claimed he was the same age as me, and then starting asking if I had a boyfriend.    The other guy who tried to hit on me only knew like 3 English words, so it was kind of funny when he did it.  XD  Still, it's strange that people are using the island like that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> It's actually quite strange to think that pedophiles may exist on Animal Crossing. I mean, would a pedophile really buy Animal Crossing for the express purpose of hitting on young adults? Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if they started hitting on young children. They aren't aware of how old you are, so it isn't really that unlikely. I think I might dress my character up as a girl, and then try to trick them into thinking I'm a girl without me actually revealing my gender. Then, I'd take it all off! Oh, mercy!



It's kind of a disturbing thought, that even on Animal Crossing you're not safe from crazy people.  But you should dress your character up like that lol!  It would give them quite a shock, that's for sure!


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 1, 2013)

ew yeah. Most people i meet on club tortimer are really rude, insane, or annoying.

For example, today i went to an island {because i was bored :3} and there were 2 people who were non-stop asking for bells.
As soon as i got there, they were like: "How many bells do you have?"


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 1, 2013)

beffa said:


> So some guy was asking me for bells for his caf?. I was kind of rude and I was like; "EARN IT YOURSELF!" and he was like "I HATE YOU!!!" and crying. I noticed his orange wet suit and gave him 40k bells (what he wanted to pay off his caf?) for it. I felt so bad... so then I gave him more... and more... and MORE... Jesus.



I hate it when they beg for bells on the island!  They try to guilt you into giving them bells, or buying them a wetsuit...or giving them the shirt you're wearing.  And then when you tell them no, they get mad and beg...it's really annoying.


----------



## lordbimble (Oct 1, 2013)

I had someone keep yelling at me to leave as soon as I arrived. Didn't really bother me since I was just looking for furniture anyway.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 1, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> ew yeah. Most people i meet on club tortimer are really rude, insane, or annoying.
> 
> For example, today i went to an island {because i was bored :3} and there were 2 people who were non-stop asking for bells.
> As soon as i got there, they were like: "How many bells do you have?"



That's happened to me several times too >.<  It's not that hard to make bells, they shouldn't beg like that!  I've met several insane people on the island too, but I've also met a lot of nice people.  It's one extreme to the next.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



lordbimble said:


> I had someone keep yelling at me to leave as soon as I arrived. Didn't really bother me since I was just looking for furniture anyway.



I've been yelled at before too; sooo many people have gotten mad at me because I spoke English.    They'll say crazy stuff!  One girl I met got mad at me and started yelling stuff like "English is bad!" And then she started yelling "America is bad!"  I wasn't sure how to react to the situation.  XP


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't get the guys that try to hit on me. One asked right after I arrived how old I was and when I asked why he said he would leave if I was really young. Then after I told him I was in my 20s (looking back I shouldn't have even answered and just left), he asked if I was single. And when I asked "does it matter?" he said that if I was, we could "talk nasty." I left at that point. He didn't try to trap me on the island, but he did plead for me to stop and that he was just joking. Yeah whatever, creeper dude. 

Another that I encountered was wearing a grass skirt and a top that made it look like he was shirtless, and the first thing he said to me was "Hey baby." I think this was not too long after the first one, and I just turned to talk to Leilani. He also pleaded for me to not go, but I was unsympathetic. Don't want a female player to leave? Don't act like a creeper!


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 1, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I don't get the guys that try to hit on me. One asked right after I arrived how old I was and when I asked why he said he would leave if I was really young. Then after I told him I was in my 20s (looking back I shouldn't have even answered and just left), he asked if I was single. And when I asked "does it matter?" he said that if I was, we could "talk nasty." I left at that point. He didn't try to trap me on the island, but he did plead for me to stop and that he was just joking. Yeah whatever, creeper dude.
> 
> Another that I encountered was wearing a grass skirt and a top that made it look like he was shirtless, and the first thing he said to me was "Hey baby." I think this was not too long after the first one, and I just turned to talk to Leilani. He also pleaded for me to not go, but I was unsympathetic. Don't want a female player to leave? Don't act like a creeper!



A friends that I met on AC told me about a guy who started talking nasty to her once while she was visiting the island.  She wouldn't tell me what he said exactly, but I'm sure it wasn't pleasant.  It's crazy that they do that.  They must think they're funny or something, but they're not!


----------



## radical6 (Oct 1, 2013)

someone dissed my gas mask ):


----------



## SageJ (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't encounter anything like this. I've only been to the Island twice. First time I went... There were only two people and all they said was, "hey". The second time I went... There wasn't anybody there. I'm pretty glad I don't come across people begging for bells or perverts.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't had anything yet, I don't like going too club tortimer for these exact reasons!


----------



## unravel (Oct 2, 2013)

I visited in CT
I went there just to play
a girl went to the counter and leaves
was checking in theisland outside for bug hunting

She friking cut the tress omg.


If I use my main account they were like hey there lady whats ur name (or whatever it is)
If I use my alternate account (boy) they were like Yo sup!

A lot of trollers in CT alright =.=


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2013)

Chocolate Rose said:


> I hate it when they beg for bells on the island!  They try to guilt you into giving them bells, or buying them a wetsuit...or giving them the shirt you're wearing.  And then when you tell them no, they get mad and beg...it's really annoying.




People should really do their best NOT to give in to these people.. because it'll only encourage them to continue doing it.


----------



## Mao (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't a bad experience (yet, and I hope I don't :S) I've only met normal people, none extremly nice or mean. One girl scared my bug away but it was an accident and she kept saying sorry. Bless xD


----------



## aetherene (Oct 2, 2013)

Almost every encounter I've had on CT was bad. >_<

The first time I decided to stick around instead of island hop, I met this ten year old girl. She kept begging me to try on my dress because she really liked it, but I couldn't because it was from a qr code and you can't let others try it on or even give them the design. Then she started up a tour and told me to sit down so I did. She went away from her DS and then came back and told me to sit down again. I told her I was sitting down and she said that I wasn't and that she was sitting down next to her mom, and there were no other players on the island with us. Then she got mad at me and called me stupid and dumb and I told her not to be rude. She started trying to turn everything on me, saying that I was the one who called her dumb and that she's rude. I wasn't gonna argue with a brat so I just disconnected because I was annoyed and couldn't leave.

The second bad experience was that it was a Bug Tourney day and I was trying to catch beetles on an international island so I could go to someone's town and get the other set of prizes. While I was there, this girl kept trying to say hi to me. I don't like talking when I'm there because I'd rather do my thing and leave. She got annoyed with me and then started trying to catch beetles too. She kept scaring them away. Then I was already creeping up on one beetle when she started doing the same and when I caught it, she accused me that that beetle was hers and I stole it from her. I got so annoyed that I went on a tour without her so that when I got back, I could be on an island identical to the one we were on but she wouldn't be there.

The third bad experience was a real gem. I was trying to find a specific bug for a request when this girl came to the island and begged me for 1mil bells to borrow. I said no and that it was my money and that she can't even use bells here so it was pointless. She called me rude names, said I was an idiot and then started using the crying emotion. Then she started bargaining with me about how much to borrow and I said no still. So she got really mad, started counting down, told me to gtfo, and then disconnected. I wish I trolled her though. Dropped a bunch of money and then opened up a window and waited until she had to disconnect.

I no longer go on CT except to island hop and just go for the items. I'm stick of immature kids and beggars being there.


----------



## Hey Jude (Dec 7, 2013)

I've had lots of bad experiences unfortunately. Most of them just annoying kids begging for my clothes and bells, but I've met a few creepers too and generally insane/rude people. By far the worst was when I met this one girl; I said hello as usual, and the first thing she said to me was "you're ugly" and she ranted for a few minutes about how my pink hair and gas mask were 'hideous' together and then started commenting on my name and saying something about how I was a 'satanist' (my old character's name was Judas so I'm guessing they were an overly-religious and possibly confused kid??) :/ I'd had a bunch of jerks show up right before her and I was getting angry. I considered yelling at her but I decided not to, and instead told her that she was being unnecessarily rude and that people came to the island to make money and have fun, and that she was lucky i was a mature guy or i might have gotten upset and flicked the wifi. After talking to her for a bit she apologized and explained that she had had a rough day and didn't mean to take it out on me.

We conversed for a bit and then she suddenly started being a bit too friendly, asking me my age, FC, if I wanted to visit her town, swap pictures on swapnote; etc,.. (when swapnote spotpass still worked) She told me she was 12 and gave out her e-mail and fc even though I did not ask o.o So she went from being very judgemental and rude to overly-friendly and curious about me and I was getting tired of it so I just told her i had to go, dropped her some money for a PWP she kept telling me about, and then I hopped on the boat home. Sigh.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 7, 2013)

I've had some really bad times.
On the island it was me, a nice girl and a pretty nasty girl.
We were catching bugs when the nasty girl decided to cut all of the trees down, get rid of all of stumps and dig holes in the grassy island bit.
Me and the other girl asked her why she did this but she ignored us.
She then went into the hut thingy and me and the other girl were fishing and such. 
The nasty girl then started talking to Leilani and never stopped. We were waiting there for ages, and me and the nice girl had
made good friends. 
I was pretty angry and upset, but I said I was going to flick the wi-fi switch. She agreed.
I didn't understand the nasty girl's motives, really.
(She was much meaner than I stated)


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 7, 2013)

I love reading CT experiences like this xD

I've met the same guy on the island twice and he didn't seem to recognize me but I definitely recognized him - both times he started flirting with me (because he was only like a year older than me apparently)... He kept making the love emotion at me I was like ... So I called him a creep, started a new tour and sat down before he could sit too. Similar thing happened the second time with the same guy.

EDIT: Another time recently I met this girl who wanted to try my ribbon on... So I let her seeing as I knew I could flick the wireless switch if she tried to do a runner with it anyway (plus it isn't that expensive - but re ordering means effort ) So she tries it on - it didn't look right with her outfit anyway. The colors clashed quite badly... She asked me if she could buy the ribbon from me but I said no. After she said "ok" I noticed her slowly making her way to the gift shop building and I immediately knew she was trying to make a quick exit to steal my ribbon haha.
The dumb thing is is that she could have cataloged it still if she gave it back but not after I flicked the wireless switch xD


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 7, 2013)

A couple days ago a Japanese person said "Do you like s*x?" to me (with the star.) I said no and left. Weird guy.


----------



## captainofcool (Dec 7, 2013)

Bowie said:


> I think I might dress my character up as a girl, and then try to trick them into thinking I'm a girl without me actually revealing my gender. Then, I'd take it all off! Oh, mercy!


You _could_ do that, until they see your gender-specific eyes or see that your card is blue, not pink.

One time, I went to an island with a lone stranger on it. The middle of the island was clear, so after a while, I got coconuts off every third tree. I was digging holes to try to get the axe and basket of coconuts in the middle. She ask what I was doing and I stated that it was for the ritual. he then carried on, saying that she has nothing to do with it. I then said "I need the blood of a virgin. So..." Then she said that she was leaving and left a moment later. But that's not the best part. Soon, someone else come on. He was silent (he might've said hi) and stood in the doorway. I stood next to him and said hi. After a few seconds, I asked him. Soon, he looked at me and just flipped the switch.


----------



## Purplecatz25 (May 27, 2014)

I made a forum about that! It was about a boy named Quinn and my island experience with him!


----------



## Hypno KK (May 27, 2014)

That sort of stuff is why I don't really go to the islands so much. I play the game to relax, not to deal with creepers.



Bowie said:


> It's actually quite strange to think that pedophiles may exist on Animal Crossing. I mean, would a pedophile really buy Animal Crossing for the express purpose of hitting on young adults? Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if they started hitting on young children. They aren't aware of how old you are, so it isn't really that unlikely. I think I might dress my character up as a girl, and then try to trick them into thinking I'm a girl without me actually revealing my gender. Then, I'd take it all off! Oh, mercy!



For the express purpose of hitting on young adults probably not, but the game is geared at a young or all-ages audience so it's a safe bet that lots of kids play it. The game isn't that expensive so maybe some pedophiles may buy it for the purpose of hitting on kids. I don't think they'd buy it for that purpose alone since unlocking the islands takes some time and requires you to actually play the game but some could play it and then take advantage of that feature. 

I generally find it weird that guys hit on people on the island... they don't know who's on the other side of it and it seems so pointless, I don't know why people like that do it. :| Maybe they're just losers who know they'd be slapped hard in the real world.


----------



## monk (May 27, 2014)

there were 2 people there already and they started a tour and i wanted to go lol so i went but then the next time they started a tour they went without me :/  third wheel lmao


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 27, 2014)

There was this girl who kept begging for my pants! 
Ummm yeah weird lol. 
She was wanting to catalog when I said she can't have them. So I drop them and she puts them on...I'm waiting. She doesn't give them back. (They were my favorite and couldn't order them) 
So I flip the switch. I go to a different island and she shows up again! She says she will just catalog them....so to give her a 2nd chance I drop them. She says I'll get bells and runs off to go inside then she tries to leave...I flip the switch. 

No one steals my pants and gets away with it ^_^_^ hahaha


----------



## Rokushi (May 27, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> There was this girl who kept begging for my pants!
> Ummm yeah weird lol.
> She was wanting to catalog when I said she can't have them. So I drop them and she puts them on...I'm waiting. She doesn't give them back. (They were my favorite and couldn't order them)
> So I flip the switch. I go to a different island and she shows up again! She says she will just catalog them....so to give her a 2nd chance I drop them. She says I'll get bells and runs off to go inside then she tries to leave...I flip the switch.
> ...



Haha, that made me laugh!


----------



## MayorSaki (May 27, 2014)

I'm so glad that nothing like that happened to me when I have visited the island.. I'm never spending time there more than few minutes, cause I really don't want to talk with the people there, since there always are weird creeps who start hitting on you  It's good though that you can get out there real fast xD


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 27, 2014)

I've only been to Club Tortimer once. My experience was actually pretty good. So this guy was there then he asked me for my Friend Code so he could visit my town, so I gave it. We did a couple of tours and he went over to my town and was nice enough to give me some gifts. He gave me a Model Car, a Black Rose, and I forgot what that other item was  

It'll be really funny if some guy hits on you just because you're using a female character. Just because someone is using a female character doesn't mean they're a girl. I'm a guy and I use a female character for my Pokemon X  I also notice that sometimes random passerbys give me a "Nice" in X, I don't know though if that's just because I'm using a female character.

Because of these incidents, I think Nintendo will remove that feature that allows you to link with random people in future Animal Crossing games.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

stop necroing threads 2k14


----------



## debinoresu (May 27, 2014)

the worst experience ive had was when someone kept running around and scaring all the beetles.

 i lay awake in bed some nights thinking about this horrible experience, praying it doesnt happen again


----------



## Uffe (May 27, 2014)

I've only had one instance where someone was a jerk. I was speaking in German on purpose and the person on the island seemed nice at first. Then he started to ask me if I was gay and started cussing at me as if I didn't understand him. I just laughed at him. Not in-game, of course.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 27, 2014)

A ten year old girl and a boy were on the island.The girl wanted the boys fc.After the exchange, she gives him her home phone number, and tells him to call her.I tell her not to give people personal info.She tells me to mind my own bussiness.Then the two of them are just standing there.I'm assuming they were speaking on the phone.Then the wifi was swiched.I wish the kids wouldn't do such stupid things.

A male arrived on the Island.He said he was a t.v. producer.I asked him if he could make me a star.He said he could if I was ok with adult filming.I said "hang on, I'm going to ask my mommy". He took off in the building and left right away.lol


----------



## nekosync (May 27, 2014)

There was someone else on the island who kept arguing with everyone else and the others were pretty much arguing back. Then afterwards the person causing all the trouble wrote: "u mADE me cry" (yes, written like that), then told us that they are "guna tel" their "mom n u'll all b sorry!!!11".


----------



## Hirisa (May 27, 2014)

I've only had unmemorable to good experiences at CT. The bad experiences I've heard about on the island sound more funny/ridiculous than life-scarring, tbh. I guess if I was a very little kid who didn't know how to hit the wifi switch I might feel differently.

My best experience was meeting a Japanese player who became a regular wifi friend, and meeting another Japanese player who sent me the funniest doodles via Swapnote.


----------



## aieatspeaches (May 27, 2014)

I was online one time and a sweet little girl was there, and we were chatting a bit and she was talking about bugs and stuff. All fine until this guy comes online and started hitting on us in a perverted way. Unfortunately, the little girl was gonna give him her phone number, she only got the first part of her number sent, and then I hit the wi-fi switch, so that she couldn't. For safety of course. You have to be really careful.


----------



## Explosivo25 (May 27, 2014)

Same here. Worst I can think of was when someone repeatedly begged for my friend code. 

Now, the OP also asked about any funny experiences. Here are my two favorites:

-On my second visit to the island, some guy was cutting down all the trees on the grassy area. I hit him with the net as a way to say "knock it off". He ignored me and continued cutting and digging. After a while, he called me over. Turns out he was busy digging holes until he spelled out "Pie" on the ground. He declared that the island would be renamed "Pie Island".

-Another time, I was messing around with another player (hitting each other, playing tag, etc.). Eventually, I decided to go diving and he went fishing. He kept casting his line near me and I wasn't sure why until I came back up. Apparently he mistook me for a fish. XD


----------



## frosting (May 27, 2014)

i was island hopping hoping to find the cabana chair for sale (i needed to buy 7 to complete my house). after about 20 or so islands (no joke), i came across one with the cabana chair that already had two people there. i didn't think it would be a problem. i bought my 7 chairs and went to talk to the turtle behind the desk (forgot her name). one of the people there had just requested to go on a mini game and so they left to go play. i was still on the island with the other person. so i go talk to the turtle behind the counter so i could leave but she wouldn't let me because the other person on the island had their pocket open DOING NOTHING. they were changing their clothes over and over to the same stuff. i asked them if they could let me leave first and they wouldn't respond to me. this went on for two minutes but it felt like an eternity. i walked away from the counter for a few seconds and then this nightmare of a person requested to go on a mini game but WOULDN'T SIT ON THE CHAIR TO LEAVE. i was essentially stuck and i was SO ANNOYED. i said "are you kidding me" and they said "ur a fatty." i said thanks bro and disconnected, cabana chairs be damned.

i get back to my town and the cabana chairs were waiting for me in the basket on the dock :') it must have saved when the first person left to play a mini game.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (May 27, 2014)

Personally, the worst I've experienced are bell beggars, but other than that, nothing terrible has ever happened to me on Club Tortimer.
However, because of these stories, I don't think that I'll go there with strangers when I get my next town.


----------



## MrDerpyDino (May 27, 2014)

I play on club tortimor at 10 pm on Saturdays. That's usally when all the crazys are gone.


----------



## Hypno KK (May 28, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> A ten year old girl and a boy were on the island.The girl wanted the boys fc.After the exchange, she gives him her home phone number, and tells him to call her.I tell her not to give people personal info.She tells me to mind my own bussiness.Then the two of them are just standing there.I'm assuming they were speaking on the phone.Then the wifi was swiched.I wish the kids wouldn't do such stupid things.
> 
> A male arrived on the Island.He said he was a t.v. producer.I asked him if he could make me a star.He said he could if I was ok with adult filming.I said "hang on, I'm going to ask my mommy". He took off in the building and left right away.lol



Yikes at the first one and similar stories, I feel bad for those kids though. I don't think kids really understand how what they're doing is dangerous (and I'm applauding the person who pulled the swich on them so the little girl couldn't give out her number). 

The second one made me laugh though, that's just the best.


----------



## stargazing (Jul 30, 2014)

This happened a couple of days ago when I was on FaceTime with my friend. She had to hang up, but we decided to see if we could meet up on the same regional island. I kept telling her I didn't trust Club Tortimer, due to a couple of reasons back in 2013 and early 2014, but eventually I caved and paid the 1 000 bells to take a trip.
When we went onto the island, I couldn't find her, but the people seemed nice, so I stuck around for a while. I played along the island, catching bugs and collecting coconuts, about 50 000 bells worth, but then I had to go. I walked up to Leilani, and asked her to take me home.
One guy, I had no idea who it was so I couldn't block him, left his window open, allowing no one to leave and forcing them to reset. I tried desperately to find out who it was and to let me go home, but no response. I eventually had to reset with only one thought in mind.
*I am never visiting Club Tortimer again.*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

A random girl straight up said to me I love you with the heart. 0.o what the what internet


----------



## Player1won (Sep 15, 2014)

One time someone asked me for my phone number as soon as I arrived. It was very awkward. I don't even have a cell phone..

Another time, I arrived and the person there was asking me for Bells. I told them how they could earn Bells quickly by catching fish/bugs. Then they got really mad and kept saying "GO NOW" over and over. Then they reset.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 15, 2014)

I once met a girl who kept asking for my hair how wig and. I said sorry no I want to keep it so she kept yelling at me and being rude.
When I told her to stop (because there was another person on this island who obviously felt uncomfortable), she kept being rude. So I flicked the switch. You will NEVER believe what happened... She came back on a DIFFERENT acnl game and harassed me once again. I was like... How?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

I hear all of your complaints about Club Tortimer, and they sound horrible. Grass deterioration and animals moving in the wrong spots are frustrations, but in New Leaf, nothing is worse than Club Tortimer. I think they need to take that out in the next game. I don't want a bad experience. I don't want you guys to have a bad experience on Club Tortimer. I never had a bad experience on Club Tortimer, but after hearing about those stories, I would never go there.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 15, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> A random girl straight up said to me I love you with the heart. 0.o what the what internet


Don't bring up old posts.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 15, 2014)

A girl told me she loved me.I responded with " I love you too ". For some reason this really made me laugh. 

A boy asked if I was pregnant.I said "why do you ask". He said it was because I was fat.

A girl asked my age.I said I was 72.She screamed at me to leave, and said I was an old hag.

A girl asked me if I was a lez.I said "that's a stupid thing to say".Then I left.

I could go on for hours, but I won't.lol.

One things for sure.Those islanders are entertaining sometimes.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 15, 2014)

I didn't think the Club Tortimer membership was worth it so I never bought one. This thread makes me glad of that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

I only went to Club Tortimer once, and I didn't see a point in that. When I started an Island Tour since I was curious about it, wi-fi was disconnected when that second person came. I totally understand why the wi-fi disconnects when someone starts an island tour on Club Tortimer. It's to escape those bad kids who are super demanding.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel kinda bad for saying this but these stories are really entertaining


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

I went to island just for some fun and some island stuffs, and then I met a girl who asked me to give her 2million. I did not give her but I had little fun with her by showing her my Harry Potter's QR costume, and she likes it XD But still, I got DC because she flipped the wifi switch I guess haha


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 16, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> I feel kinda bad for saying this but these stories are really entertaining



I was just about to post this xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 16, 2014)

I sit there and cry tears of laughter at the dumbasses who try to date people on ACNL...


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 16, 2014)

I had that once a girl who said, who knows, she was from France she asked me if I lived in New York City or LA and sadly I think it was true what she thought she said those were the only cities I knew then started asking about stuff I have never heard of or seen except in tv or movies as it doesn't really represent our real culture. It was quite sad to see an outside perspective and what they know as the US...But we put it out there with all our reality fake stuff and gossip shows. She seemed sincere but those were the only places she knew of as far as states and portrayed lifestyles kept asking if I had such and such or did certain activities that would have been funny, if I did not have to explain that that was not the norm.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 16, 2014)

I like going to Club Tortimer with my normal acnl character and then saying "I wanna show you something" and change into a really ugly/creepy Mii 

ewe


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 16, 2014)

As far as the hitting on thing I do not get it, one time it was me and two other girls one had said she purposely did bland hair and clothes and glasses ect when going there the other had the blonde shampoodle updo style and a cute outfit I don't remember I think ai had my mini mask on. This guy shows up starts harassing the blonde girl and I and said to the other she was too ugly..it like duh you can make it look anyway it isn't real. The blonde girl seemed young so me and the other girl got her on a tour before he could join and kept on. That is just one though many things in that vein have happened, I haven't used it in forever but ai started using my male alt when I do.


----------



## katysu (Sep 16, 2014)

I go at a time when I think there will not be many playing, but I still seem to meet up with people, some are not very nice.
I go island hopping for the CT only items, other players take exception to this; (I know it causes saves, but I can't help it doing this).
I go in the early hours of the morning in my own region, I'm too tired to play tours.  

Invariably if there is a rare item for sale, the island is already occupied and I've been denied keeping items by being disconnected.
Its got to the stage where I just don't want to go anymore. Too many players are just rude/pushy/creepy.


----------



## Player1won (Sep 16, 2014)

> A girl asked my age.I said I was 72.She screamed at me to leave, and said I was an old hag.


Sometimes when they ask for my age I just tell them I'm 4. Some believe me, but most don't. xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> I sit there and cry tears of laughter at the dumbasses who try to date people on ACNL...



Wait, what? How does that even work? By "date" you mean exchanging friend codes between two people and visiting their towns?


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 18, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Wait, what? How does that even work? By "date" you mean exchanging friend codes between two people and visiting their towns?



No, it's people trying to outright flirt with others and exchange phone numbers and other personal information on ACNL through club tortimer xD 

It's a mix of infuriating, sad and hilarious


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 18, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> No, it's people trying to outright flirt with others and exchange phone numbers and other personal information on ACNL through club tortimer xD
> 
> It's a mix of infuriating, sad and hilarious



Ahhh, I see. Thanks for the explanation, Melgogs.

Yeah, that's silly... I've never seen any of those people in action, but they must be a funny bunch. Why choose AC, anyway? I mean, with so many sites dedicated to dating on the internet... oh, well. Lot of weird people in this world.


----------



## mags (Sep 18, 2014)

Once I was on the Island alone when this girl came on and said 'Hi I am Amy and I am 7 years old and I live at...... and gave me her full address! I asked if her mummy was there and she said she was washing up so I said 'I'm a mummy too could I speak to her? ' next thing Amy's mum came on and said 'can I help you? ' I told her what Amy had said, she thanked me. After a few moments Amy came back crying and said' my mummy told me off because of you' scary!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 18, 2014)

mags said:


> Once I was on the Island alone when this girl came on and said 'Hi I am Amy and I am 7 years old and I live at...... and gave me her full address! I asked if her mummy was there and she said she was washing up so I said 'I'm a mummy too could I speak to her? ' next thing Amy's mum came on and said 'can I help you? ' I told her what Amy had said, she thanked me. After a few moments Amy came back crying and said' my mummy told me off because of you' scary!



I feel bad for these little kids who don't know what they are doing , that's good of you to say something


----------



## Etchinket (Sep 18, 2014)

mags said:


> Once I was on the Island alone when this girl came on and said 'Hi I am Amy and I am 7 years old and I live at...... and gave me her full address! I asked if her mummy was there and she said she was washing up so I said 'I'm a mummy too could I speak to her? ' next thing Amy's mum came on and said 'can I help you? ' I told her what Amy had said, she thanked me. After a few moments Amy came back crying and said' my mummy told me off because of you' scary!



Wow, hope that was her first time on Tortimer.  Really good thing she ran into you.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 18, 2014)

mags said:


> Once I was on the Island alone when this girl came on and said 'Hi I am Amy and I am 7 years old and I live at...... and gave me her full address! I asked if her mummy was there and she said she was washing up so I said 'I'm a mummy too could I speak to her? ' next thing Amy's mum came on and said 'can I help you? ' I told her what Amy had said, she thanked me. After a few moments Amy came back crying and said' my mummy told me off because of you' scary!



It amazes me that parents let their young children go to ct.It seems like a harmless thing, but their are a lot of sick people out there.My daughter who is 14 made friends with a boy when the game was released.I kind of freaked out at first.She said he was her age, but i had to wonder if he was lying.I imagined an adult male making friends with the young girls, and telling them he was their age.I have made a couple of male friends from ct.They are married with kids, and i made friends with their wives as well.But i never make friends with the kids.I wouldn't want their parents thinking i was a wierd sicko.lol.


----------



## Ivycat (Sep 18, 2014)

I love these stories, here are some of mine:

My favorite one that I remember is when I was just coming to the island and was asked to leave right away. I looked to see it was a girl and asked why? She told me that was waiting for her boyfriend to show up. I told her that the online islands are random and it's like a 1 to 1,000 chance he will appear and that you should go to your town's island. She said that it was boring or something like that and again told me to leave. I said no and that I have every right to be here. Then all hell broke loose, she called me names, chased bugs and fish away, and then told me she was going to hack me. I laughed and told her to go ahead I wanted to reset my town anyways. Then I flipped the switch.

Another time, I remember was a boy was hitting on me and someone was coming to the island and disconnected the session. I went back the island and there the boy was hitting on another girl. So I said that I thought you loved me. The boy said that he loved us both. The another girl said you can have him. I laughed so loud.

I been kidnapped (the tour trap) once by a girl. Who asked why I was leaving because that she liked me and we can be friends forever. I flipped the switch.

A boy once gave out his house number (and I believe his cell phone number also) to a full island and I told him I took a photo of it and will crank call him at every chance I get. He started begging me to delete it that his parents would get mad. I told him I will as long as a never gives it out again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2014)

Ah, that's another problem with Club Tortimer. Giving out phone numbers. While giving out someone else's personal information like phone numbers is strictly frowned upon as it would be considered harassment, giving out your personal information can be just as bad when you're in an online community like Club Tortimer.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 18, 2014)

I came to the island once where there were 3 other people all talking about how awesome pewdiepie is. I said "TOBUSCUS FOREVER" and immediately left. Not really a horror story, but it was funny at the time. xD

Also, there have been so many instances of flirting. I don't get it... My character looks like an 11 year old. Who wants to flirt with a face that young, not to mention most people who play this are indeed very young. How creeptastic.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh my where do I even start, I've had so many bad things happen to me on the island xd

Usually the most common case is when I'm searching islands for things to buy with medals and I find something really rare that I want on an island (maybe something like the treasure chest) and then there is a person who prevents me from leaving. Then even if I somehow escape, they just turn off the wifi switch and then I have to look all over again for said item...

Some other very common ones include people begging me for money, asking really personal questions about me, cutting down all the trees that I am bug catching on, constantly just following me around every step I take and asking me to just leave constantly for no reason. Idk why people have to be so rude as don't they have the decency to be considerate to other people?


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 18, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Oh my where do I even start, I've had so many bad things happen to me on the island xd
> 
> Usually the most common case is when I'm searching islands for things to buy with medals and I find something really rare that I want on an island (maybe something like the treasure chest) and then there is a person who prevents me from leaving. Then even if I somehow escape, they just turn off the wifi switch and then I have to look all over again for said item...



This.

I lost my first toy hammer because of the very same reason.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 19, 2014)

I lost my white wetsuit once. It's kind of sad, it's a good game to be friend with people who are from different places. Somehow it got ruined by them :/


----------



## kamiyama34 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am scared of people saying weird things to me or begging for bells on the island, so I always do international so there's a greater possibility that non-english speakers will be there....

But thankfully I've never encountered any weirdness yet.


----------



## Etchinket (Sep 19, 2014)

mashedpotaties said:


> Also, there have been so many instances of flirting. I don't get it... My character looks like an 11 year old. Who wants to flirt with a face that young, not to mention most people who play this are indeed very young. How creeptastic.



That's why I don't like going on Club Tortimer much, too many kids and it just feels weird being the only adult there.  Although, there's been around 3 occasions where I've ran into a few people my age.  Once had a whole island filled with 20 year olds, which was really fun.  Oldest I've run into is a 50 year old woman.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

A girl was on the island last night and said she was there looking for boys.Then she left because i'm a girl.lol.

I have a lot of boys that flirt with me on the island.They ask my age and i always say "72". They usually leave.lol.


----------



## XIII (Sep 19, 2014)

I once went to an island and there were two girls who were very chatty with me in the shop. Then one of them left and went outside, shouting 'OMG WHAT R U DOIN' and the other ran out to investigate. I later followed, and it was a third girl chopping down all the trees.
The rest of my stay just involved the other two girls calling the third one mean, telling her to get off 'their' island, talking about what school they go to and coming up with some really juvenile insults to throw at each other. I left shortly after.


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 19, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> I feel kinda bad for saying this but these stories are really entertaining



I get you. I like reading these stories for entertainment. I visit the islands a lot for even more entertainment! Most people are nice but there are some who do or say things which make me wonder whether they think I am a fool or something similar- really entertaining. 
Those who follow me begging for my FC, bells and clothing items are irritating.
Those who hold me up when I want to leave are annoying...but; I just go for an unwanted swim until they get fed up.
No one has ever tried to hit on me and I travel to these islands a lot.
Those kids being asked for telephone numbers or giving out telephone numbers... that is scary - really dangerous.
When some kids ask about my age and I tell them, they either think I am too old to play or think I am cool and wished their parents played!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

This little kid kept following me. I sat on a bench, got up, he did the same like he was my shadow. I was like, "Dude, please stop following me." And he was like, "*Cries* YOUR SO MEAN!! GO AWAY!!" And he would keep yelling that whilst still following me. I got really fed up, so I was going to leave but I wasn't going to flick the switch because of all the bugs, but he flicked the switch, losing me hundreds of bells!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

I run into a lot of kids that hit me with their nets, cut down the trees on purpose, scare my fish.It'all harmless fun for them.I just goof off right back at em.A couple of times i've had kids say rude things, and i asked them if they were having a bad day.Both of them opologized then told me about their aweful day.lol.

The ones that really bug me is when they immediately ask my friend code or age.I would rather have someone hold me hostage for bells or flip the wifi.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparro said:


> This little kid kept following me. I sat on a bench, got up, he did the same like he was my shadow. I was like, "Dude, please stop following me." And he was like, "*Cries* YOUR SO MEAN!! GO AWAY!!" And he would keep yelling that whilst still following me. I got really fed up, so I was going to leave but I wasn't going to flick the switch because of all the bugs, but he flicked the switch, losing me hundreds of bells!



Here's a thing. Do not use Club Tortimer for fishing/bug hunting. These horrible kids will try to scare off bugs or fish on purpose. I'm glad that didn't happen to you, but still don't. I really hate people who harass others and get violent towards them if they won't let them harass them. And I really hate the ones that ask for all the Bells. I don't care if they're kids that don't know any better, but if they're causing trouble, then I will think they are just as bad as the adult cyberbullies.


----------



## Etchinket (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, I like reading them too.  Despite how horrible some of these are, at least we can look back and share a laugh and teach others.  

Here's a recent story of mine:  I was fishing on the island waiting for some people to come by so I could do some tours.  After 5 mins a girl joins and greets me with "Hey Noob", starts aggressively circling me while I was trying to get my fish on and proceeds to brag about how rich she is (which was hilarious since she looked pretty nooby herself).  After she brags for 2 minutes I follow up with "cool" and then someone else joins... and then immediately ditches on a tour after this girl begins asking her for a gift.  I'm still on the island, waiting for more people to come just so I could see how they react to this girl.  During our wait, she explains to me her "get rich method", which is basically the usual island scam except this one required her to "intimidate" others with her wealth and make them confess that they're rich.  She cleared off all the trees in the center so the next rich person who comes along would have room to drop their bells (hey atleast she's considerate, right?).  She kept insisting that I help her out but I left pretty quickly, not really knowing what to say because this is the first time I came across someone like that.  

It was all very stupid.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't done "Club Tortimer."

Based on some of what has been described here, it sounds like it should be renamed _Trolls @ Tortimer_.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

I bet this is a sick trick of Tortimer. First, he doesn't do a good job as mayor. He hosts events, but doesn't work on projects. Then he tricked us by lying about Boondox, and set up a club full of trolls. What is wrong with that turtle?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm still trying to get in CT :/
But after reading all these bad stories, is it worth it to keep trying?


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 19, 2014)

Been reading all the horror stories about CT before I even bought my copy of ACNL, so it's puzzling to me why people are still going to the club for fishing/bugs. Isn't that something you can do on your own private island as well...? 

Guess the only reason for joining CT would be to do island tours with others to earn medals?
Please correct me if I'm wrong - I rarely do any island activities or tours, and won't even consider earning any medals to join CT,
so that makes me a little lacking in the island/club department.

I do agree that the CT is a wonderful idea on paper, not so much in reality though. 
Hopefully there would be some major improvement to the CT if they have it in the next AC game.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 19, 2014)

So the biggest lesson to take away from this thread is "Do NOT fish/catch bugs on CT". 

I'm still trying to get into CT. I often find trolls pretty entertaining so this could be fun. Also trolling back is always great 

I do feel worried for all the tiny 10yr old kids going on CT tho...


----------



## missy_g (Sep 19, 2014)

I could care less about CT. I think the point was to meet people etc. 
I went once and this girl with devil eyes showed up. She immediately started a tour. I opened the basket (didn't even put any thing in) and she DC. I knew it was going to happen. To me its so lame and immature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> I'm still trying to get in CT :/
> But after reading all these bad stories, is it worth it to keep trying?



I wouldn't risk it. That part of the community has already been trashed too much.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 19, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I wouldn't risk it. That part of the community has already been trashed too much.


Damn  I guess I'm still curious, though.
If I ever go, I can safely say I've learned a few tricks on this thread
to troll back xD


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

The only times I veer go to catch bugs on CT is if it is daytime in my timezone and I want to catch bugs on the palm trees that are worth awhile, then it makes sense for me to go to an international island that is currently night time so I can catch bugs to sell even though it is still day time where I live. I only really do this though if. I have nothing to do all day then I might just catch bugs for quite a few hours to store up on bells for the week. 

It would just be nice though if turning off the wifi switch did not affect the other people on the island as well, then we wouldn't have to be so cautious about bug hunting on CT!


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 20, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Oh my where do I even start, I've had so many bad things happen to me on the island xd
> 
> Usually the most common case is when I'm searching islands for things to buy with medals and I find something really rare that I want on an island (maybe something like the treasure chest) and then there is a person who prevents me from leaving.



I think some of them wait around islands that have very rare items and then stop others from leaving. Happened to me so, I flipped the wifi. I lost the item - oh well; however it also meant the bully was no longer on the island which gave other people had a chance to buy the rare item!

One time a kid held me up and started _'singing'_(in writen form of course) the entire Canadian national anthem - goodness me; I didn’t know whether to get annoyed or amused.


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 20, 2014)

I was shark-fishing on my spare time and this girl kept scaring them on purpose, so I asked her to stop. She asked "How many do you have already?" and I said "Uh... maybe 20? Why did you want to catch some? I can let you do a few." And she was like "20?!? It would be a shame if someone..." "ENDED IT" and flipped. 
Like seriously you make ME lose progress over a MEME?!
- - - 
Also there was this kid who was like "Can I kiss you" every few minutes and I finally got fed up and lied saying I was a guy, to which he responded "That's kinda hot. I'm 11, how old are you?"


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 20, 2014)

FerahL said:


> I was shark-fishing on my spare time and this girl kept scaring them on purpose, so I asked her to stop. She asked "How many do you have already?" and I said "Uh... maybe 20? Why did you want to catch some? I can let you do a few." And she was like "20?!? It would be a shame if someone..." "ENDED IT" and flipped.
> Like seriously you make ME lose progress over a MEME?!
> - - -
> Also there was this kid who was like "Can I kiss you" every few minutes and I finally got fed up and lied saying I was a guy, to which he responded "That's kinda hot. I'm 11, how old are you?"



This is really educational lol
Lesson learned: never tell the meme lords how much of one thing you truly have.


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 20, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> This is really educational lol
> Lesson learned: never tell the meme lords how much of one thing you truly have.



Indeed XD


----------



## Explosivo25 (Sep 28, 2014)

LillyKay said:


> I think some of them wait around islands that have very rare items and then stop others from leaving. Happened to me so, I flipped the wifi. I lost the item - oh well; however it also meant the bully was no longer on the island which gave other people had a chance to buy the rare item!
> 
> One time a kid held me up and started _'singing'_(in writen form of course) the entire Canadian national anthem - goodness me; I didn’t know whether to get annoyed or amused.



That second one sounds really funny. I love it.

About a week ago, I went on Club Tortimer because I was bored. This kid (probably somewhere in the 8-12 range, based on their typing) was already there. I greeted them (I say hello to everyone I meet on the island) and went to go fishing. The kid comes up to me and says "ur hot". I thank them awkwardly. They then ask if I could kiss them and be their girlfriend. I do my best to politely reject them (as well as tell them that I'm 17) and go to put my fish away. The kid then keeps repeating "Im lonely", "Im alone", etc. I felt really bad for not apologizing, but I was getting creeped out. I then blocked them and left.

Word of advice, kids: If you're looking for a boyfriend or girlfriend, do not use Club Tortimer to do it. Some of us just want to catch things and have a good time.


----------



## Yay Sweets (Sep 29, 2014)

I only went on twice. First time, some dude asked me how many bells I had. He left immediately after I told him XD

The second time I went on, I met someone from this forum who convinced me to get on! So I guess I have 1 positive and 1 negative moment from CT.


----------



## unintentional (Oct 14, 2014)

This was on my previous town (I was mayor 5W4GG13 of Booty, so yeah...)  and had a guy say "I'd like to see ur reel booty." and I just ignored it, thinking it was just a dumb kid.  I guess he thought I was being rude or something because then he called me terrible things (and this is coming from someone who was bullied for the whole middle school years.)  I was like "lmao, imma leave." and he was like "no.  I didn't mean it bby."


----------

